

Steve Huffman: Reddit Content Policy Update - cryptoz
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3fx2au/content_policy_update/

======
zxcvcxz
The users beg and plead for /r/ShitRedditSyas to get banned, but it doesn't
look like that's going to happen.

When asked why /r/coontown was banned, one of the mods replied:

>We didn't ban them because we disagree with them. We banned them because
[they] exist solely to annoy other redditors, prevent us from improving
Reddit, and generally make Reddit worse for everyone else.

Which is criteria that most users seem to agree fits SRS too. I mean, I only
heard about /r/coontown through these content policy threads, I hear users
complain about /r/SRS everyday.

To me it seems pretty blatant that they're really just banning content that is
contrary to their political agenda which seems to be far-left
authoritarianism.

Also, to view the "quarantined" subs, one must register with an email, which
reddit plans to store, basically creating a database of people they find
questionable.

~~~
caminante
...but does Reddit have an obligation to NOT censor content?

I can't understand why so many people (maybe a vocal, naive minority?) have
the quixotic expectation of marginal censorship.

